# Annoying things people say...



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

If I hear someone say:
(1) If God said you have to have cancer, thyroid cancer is the one to get!
(2) RAI is no big deal... Piece of cake! At least you don't have to have chemo!
(3) We don't "expect" (xyz) OR there is "x" % chance of such and such (always very low chance or very low percent... and then you find out you have xyz and you weren't prepared)
(4) Eh what's a little weight gain? You should start exercising...

I am going to punch someone in the nose!!!

Seriously. Yes, I am glad and thankful that I don't have pancreatic cancer or breast cancer. No, I'm not happy or grateful to have had thyroid cancer. RAI is a big deal thank you very much. My surgery was in November, RAI is in January. I have 4 little kids and it ends up pretty much being another month down the drain. Yes, everything is a low chance. So far nodules, cancer, paralyzed vocal chord... you see where I'm going with this. I feel like now would be an excellent time to start playing the lottery! A little weight gain (15 pounds in 6 weeks) on top of complete exhaustion, the news that my thyroid was cancerous and all it's implications, the fact that there is no certainty at this point that my thyroid was the only place it was, the mounting hospital bills, etc etc etc... A little weight gain is nothing to sneeze at! And an exercise plan??? Oy vey.

Alright. Sorry folks. I normally am very positive. I just needed to vent to maybe some people who know where I'm coming from.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> If I hear someone say:
> (1) If God said you have to have cancer, thyroid cancer is the one to get!
> (2) RAI is no big deal... Piece of cake! At least you don't have to have chemo!
> (3) We don't "expect" (xyz) OR there is "x" % chance of such and such (always very low chance or very low percent... and then you find out you have xyz and you weren't prepared)
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; {{{{{Jaimee}}}}} I quit talking to others about my medical issues. Pooey!! At least my husband understands and that is all that ever mattered to me.

And we understand.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Andros said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; {{{{{Jaimee}}}}} I quit talking to others about my medical issues. Pooey!! At least my husband understands and that is all that ever mattered to me.
> 
> And we understand.


I know you're right. I just think people need to try harder to be sensitive and reasonable. Some of the closest people to me are acting like I should just suck it up and move on. It's not that I want to dwell on it or have a pity party, but at the same time, it is taking me some time to process all that this entails, not to mention just the day to day stuff. My husband also has been extremely sensitive and graceful. And I appreciate that. I just hate saying "fine" when people ask how I'm doing. I've always been too transparent.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd REALLY like to have a few people that I know spend a single day in my shoes... having to deal with the soreness/stiffness... lack of energy... fuzzy thinking... you name it!

Not that I'd wish Thyroid disease on anyone... but, it sure would bring the understanding curve back to where it should be (IMHO)...


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

:hugs:

I only discuss my health issues with the very closest people in my life and other than that I really try to just not say too much about it unless it is someone that I know has had their how health issues and can sympathize. People have no idea how debilitating thyroid diseases and auto immune diseases can be. Unless you have lived with what we are going through, you have no clue.

When people ask how I am doing, I just say "Good days and bad" and change the subject. I really feel that most people don't care anyways so why bother trying to explain and only explain to the ones I know actually truly care about me and my well being.

As for the weight gain - OY VEY! I gained 20 pounds in 14 days when this all started for me and I was freaked out. Now I have gained another 15. 35 pounds in a matter of months is scary as hell. I walk two to four miles, five days a week and I still gain. People say calories in, equal calories out. It doesn't seem to matter how much I eat or don't eat I still am gaining the weight, so I totally understand how upsetting it is.

Hang in there hun. We will all get through this stuff and we have each other to vent to and to find support in and I think that is one of the things that has truly saved me whilst going through this nightmare.


----------



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

Sure it's a challenge, but having seen 'bad' forms of cancer up close and personal (my husband and both parents), I am VERY grateful that if I have to have cancer it's a 'good' form of it. Surgery and RAI are inconvenient and a pain in the you-know-what, but compared to a bowel resection, chemotherapy or--god forbid--a diagnosis that is 100% fatal it is a piece of cake.

Hang in there and know that many people don't know what to say, so they say things that seem insensitive and dismissive.


----------

